
Google to pull plug on AI ethics council - T-A
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-alphabet-google-ai/google-to-pull-plug-on-ai-ethics-council-idUSKCN1RH00S
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19578043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19578043).

